# best place to buy meguiars g220



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

wheres the best place to buy a g220 polisher with some pads etc??? its my bday soon might treat myself!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Not 100% sure where best to get it from but the best price for unit alone I have seen is £135. By the time you have added some polishes and pads etc I seem to remember the best deal I found was around the £180 mark.

I think it might have been i4detailing where I saw it.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk

you will need the menzerna package as Audi paint is so hard.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

bought one from cleanyourcar phoned them up and tim is a really helpful bloke!! allthough this car cleaning malarky has become far too complicated and geeky!! :wink: :wink:

Got the menzerna with sonus pads and a couple of rolls of blue tape around £220 delivered lets hope its worth it!


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Right going to have a go at this next week possibly weather permitting... 
this is the kit i have got:
x Meguiars G220 Polisher - 240v
1 x Sonus SFX-1 Restore Pad (6")
1 x Sonus SFX-2 Polishing Pad (6")
1 x Sonus SFX-3 FinishingPad (6")
1 x 250ml - Menzerna Power Gloss (S34A)
1 x 1000ml - Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD3.02)
1 x 1000ml - Menzerna Final Finish (PO85RD)

Any tips? 
I know the power gloss has the most aggressive cut of the products so was going to start with the intensive?
Which parts of the car should i tape off?
do i need to wipe the car down before using the final finish and then again before waxing?
cheers in advance


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

bump.......... :roll: :roll: :roll: no one owns a polisher then..........


----------

